# Milkbank House, Scotland November 2017



## mookster (Nov 18, 2017)

So we have reached the end of my Scotland posts (or have we?), it was an incredible trip and one I can't wait to make again.

Weary and tired after four days of exploring me and my friend had one more spot on my extensive list. We were considering packing up and heading home without dropping by but something in me told me to check it out, as it's a building that seems to have been largely forgotten about.

Milkbank House was built at the end of the 1800s, and was a large two-and-three storey country house built in the Scottish Baronial style. After the end of WWII the house was stripped and de-roofed by its owners and has been left ever since, a gorgeous overgrown ruin.

There is a separate kennels block a short walk away which looks to have been in use until more recently, as it has a roof and the insides are way more intact - there was an attached lodge kind of building but the floors in there looked desperately unsafe so veering on the side of caution I decided not to try my luck.























































































Thanks for looking, more here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157687493892092 ​


----------



## Sam Haltin (Nov 18, 2017)

Superb. The stables seem to be in better condition than the house is. The only nice item in the house I noticed was the floor tiles.


----------



## oldscrote (Nov 18, 2017)

A lovely old building,the size of some of them blocks of stone is amazing


----------



## smiler (Nov 18, 2017)

I liked the interior shots of the kennels, I enjoyed the record of your visit Scottish explores, Thanks


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Nov 18, 2017)

Those stables are proper beautiful. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Brewtal (Nov 19, 2017)

Ah no way! I had this one in mind when I was up a couple of weekends ago but went somewhere else nearby instead. Great pics, its in a better state than I imagined!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Nov 19, 2017)

Yes Mookster; it is getting better year by year, as Nature progresses ever forwards and skywards! The de-roofing after WW11 is probably an indicator to a sad set of circumstances - which were much more common after WW1. After giving up their sons for sacrifice on the Western Front, ageing land and estate owners then saw that their Estates would face huge demands for death duties and inheritance taxes when they died, because they had no direct living heir. Some demands were to be so great that the owners just turned the estates over to the Government in lieu of taxation, others sort legal methods of reducing the bill - by reducing the value of the Estate. With heirs dead, there was no need for many of the more imposing houses/mansions on an estate, so off with the roof, house no longer habitable, thus no taxes payable on it. Remove the roof and one cannot be issued with a demand for any taxation relating to a dwelling, it can still have the floors intact and be full of furniture. Some of the abandoned ones evidently, had been stripped of all burnable wooden items and fittings by the troops billeted within the estate grounds in WW11 - as I and a mate found out as we first biked around the country exploring and then in the very early '60's, progressed to a motor bike. We were lucky, so much more to see back then and no real laws or regs to bother with - after the restrictions of wartime, people were far more relaxed and then things started to change sadly!


----------



## mookster (Nov 19, 2017)

Cheers guys.



Brewtal said:


> Ah no way! I had this one in mind when I was up a couple of weekends ago but went somewhere else nearby instead. Great pics, its in a better state than I imagined!



It's definitely worth a look thats for sure, I hadn't seen any photos of it before so it was a beautiful surprise.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Nov 28, 2017)

You have some really cool angles there, thats a great shot of the tree lookin up through the collapsed roof, still looks a lovely place


----------



## Pamexplore (May 15, 2018)

Great pics, stables look like they could still be used lol.


----------



## Trinpaul (Jul 8, 2018)

I do like the fireplaces, rather ornate!


----------

